# 10kw dc motor



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

You really need to give more information to be able to answer your question. Are you looking for new, used, what is the application, AC or DC. Is that 10kw peak or constant. I've found people here can be really helpful, but generic questions like this tend to get ignored. If you want new, Canadian Electric Vehicles is in the country. There are several sellers in the US whose names come up regularly as well if you read through the posts. I've never personally bought form any of them, so I can't say for sure who is good


----------



## technowolf (Nov 27, 2020)

hey thanks for the reply,
actualy I am looking for a around 10kw constant dc motor. it will take place in my old 1985 9.9hp outboard johnson engine.
thanks


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about boats, but I assume you want it to be lite. What is you rpm range and price range? Isn't the outboard motor rated at 9.9hp peak?


----------



## technowolf (Nov 27, 2020)

No these little 9.9 hp engines can run all day at full throttle at around 4500 rpm


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

You still didn't give a price range but I'm guessing you don't want to just go buy a comparable electric boat motor. That rpm continuous, could be a problem with DC. I would suggest you might be better going AC or maybe something like this. 96 Volt 10KW BLDC Motor Liquid Cooled - Golden Motor I am not giving any endorsement to the suitability though. You might be wise to check the off road forum and online for others that have done something similar. Good luck.


----------



## Lulala2046 (Feb 25, 2021)

agree!
goldenmotor is a good choice!


----------

